# 68-69 GTO ram air III IV Oem hood am I correct ?



## Smkedvr (Feb 12, 2021)

I just picked up a 1969 GTO and this hood. I’m not going to use it and want to correctly list it for sale.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Looks like a ram air hood to me, You would not have any trouble selling that


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

There are minor differences between the 68 and 69-70 hoods primarily in the bracing, so sell it as a;
69 GTO Ram Air hood. Will fit 68-70 Tempest, LeMans, GTO

As long as there isn't any buckling near the hinge area and only surface rust it should sell easy.


----------



## Smkedvr (Feb 12, 2021)

There’s is no buckling at all on the hood. I only saw one on ebay. It was listed a two $4500. What would be a good asking price? 
And where is the best place to list it ?


----------

